# Holiday Fairs



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I need ideas for catchie signs to put on the table to draw people in . I was thinking 

Got Milk ?
We do
Goats Milk Soaps
Goats Milk lotions

Some people walk in and look lost and when I am really busy I cannot always get to them in time.


Patty


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a 3 sided board that we used for the first craft sale, it have big pictures of the goats on it and a sign that said My Crazy Mother and I Goats milk soap in big letters. I used Vicki's advice and used displays high, I stacked boxes with towels and laid the soap on the towels and in baskets. But I like "Got MiLk" idea. I will be interested in seeing what ideas come up. Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm in here looking for ideas too. I have pics of a few of my does but they kind of blend in with the rest of my display. I like the got milk idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks really cute if you do it like,
a
Go^T Milk? 

I have a pic of my goats too.

Christy


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I have thought from day one.. Got Milk? We do.. I just love that one...
I will be curious what some come up with too. This will be my first craft show on the 17th.. so gotta get some ideas a flappin and where to place them..
I have a really nice table cloth with my Farm name and a Nubian goat head embroidered on there.
but signs?? Nothing natta! :/


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I will try to remember to take pictures today. I made over 200 jars of lotion yesterday and wrapped 30 lbs of soap . I am beat !


----------

